
Ask HN: Anyone else *still* having no email deliver with SendGrid? - jabo
Following up from this thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12142728, anyone still seeing delivery issues with Mandrill?<p>We&#x27;re still seeing most of our emails being marked as deferred though their status page report (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.sendgrid.com&#x2F;incidents&#x2F;8k0pw7qbr9kz) indicates that the issue is resolved.
======
wmboy
You can contact them and ask them to move your account to a different IP
address group, after doing that your email should start sending in a few mins
(if it doesn't contact them again, or just do this while on live chat).

You'll want to do this real soon as the emails won't be sent at all after 72
hours...

Personally, I'll be moving to Mailgun after this episode. A 48 hour wait for
transactional emails from being delivered is ridiculous.

~~~
jbverschoor
I've never had any problems with mailgun. Even though I don't like rackspace,
I'm a huge fan of mailgun.

------
jbverschoor
Yes. here.. since 3 days. paid accout

------
kull
We just switched to pro version hoping having dedicated IP will help

